# My Favorite Travel credit cards



## Clifbell (Jan 30, 2021)

Leveraging the use of travel credit cards can greatly enhance your timeshare travel experiences.  I have created a video that list the credit cards I carry and why I carry them.  I have created the list of credit cards in the order of the value I believe I get from them.  I also include the costs of  any annual maintenance fees.  And for each credit card I try to ensure that I get more value from the card than the annual maintenance fees.


You can greatly enhance you timeshare travel by using credit cards from the timeshare brands you own.  In my case that is Hilton, Marriott, and Wyndham (Worldmark).  You can earn free nights stay at the hotel chains related to the timeshares.  I have used some of these free nights to stay at hotels on the weekend when the points needed to stay in timeshares is the highest.

Video Review of my favorite travel credit cards


----------



## Monykalyn (Jan 30, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> Leveraging the use of travel credit cards can greatly enhance your timeshare travel experiences.  I have created a video that list the credit cards I carry and why I carry them.  I have created the list of credit cards in the order of the value I believe I get from them.  I also include the costs of  any annual maintenance fees.  And for each credit card I try to ensure that I get more value from the card than the annual maintenance fees.
> 
> 
> You can greatly enhance you timeshare travel by using credit cards from the timeshare brands you own.  In my case that is Hilton, Marriott, and Wyndham (Worldmark).  You can earn free nights stay at the hotel chains related to the timeshares.  I have used some of these free nights to stay at hotels on the weekend when the points needed to stay in timeshares is the highest.
> ...


My husband has little stickers saying what card gives the best cashback/reward for what on his cards, and one strictly for business. I'm not that disciplined but getting better.


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2021)

I always used my United card when I lived in Wisconsin. We got many free flights to Hawaii using those cards. We still have about 100,000 miles to use with them.

Now that we live in Hawaii, we switched over to using the Hawaiian Airlines card. We have about 100,000 mile with them now also and we only use them for inter-island so those will last a while.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 31, 2021)

I love the Chase Sapphire Reserve. You get 3x points for all travel and dining, including timeshare MF payments. If you use the points to book through Chase, you get 50% more value. For example, 50,000 points are worth $750 toward travel. It's expensive, $450/year, but you get $300 credit toward travel expenses. The 50% bonus for booking through Chase easily covers the other $150 of the annual fee.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 31, 2021)

I went with "other" as I am also a fan of Chase Ultimate Rewards points since I can transfer them to many airline or hotel partners or book travel with them.   My "go-to" card is the Chase Sapphire reserve and my DH has Chase Freedom.    We then transfer his points to mine for 1.50 redemption.

Outside of UR - my secondary cards are Southwest and Marriott and will use them when it makes more sense.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 31, 2021)

It depends on which card is offering what incentive this month.

Or if we are trying to meet the minimum spend on a new card for the sign-up bonus.

Let them compete.


----------



## elaine (Jan 31, 2021)

My fav is the one the gives me 50k+ to sign up and a free year without fees. Dh and I alternate getting one so that we’re only each signing up every 2 years for a new card-which we either Canx or downgrade to free card the next year. So we’re not on any naughty list for churning cards. And since many airlines just dropped redeposit fees, I like my miles card bc I can now book in advance and Canx for free later if the trip doesn’t work out.  I’ll like that a lot for future Europe travel. 
I like also Marriott card bc I get a free night certificate which more than nets the annual fee. They run specials like 10x Marriott 5x groceries etc. Plus extended warranty, as on most cards.We usually use the points for cheapo deals traveling. Dh just stayed in a courtyard 5 night for work for 36k points total!


----------



## Clifbell (Jan 31, 2021)

Monykalyn said:


> My husband has little stickers saying what card gives the best cashback/reward for what on his cards, and one strictly for business. I'm not that disciplined but getting better.


I like your husband.... We would get along great... In the process of doing the video, I realized I wasn't using the right card for groceries... I will put a sticker on my refrigerator in your Husband's honor and a good (but nerdy) idea.


----------



## Clifbell (Jan 31, 2021)

elaine said:


> My fav is the one the gives me 50k+ to sign up and a free year without fees. Dh and I alternate getting one so that we’re only each signing up every 2 years for a new card-which we either Canx or downgrade to free card the next year. So we’re not on any naughty list for churning cards. And since many airlines just dropped redeposit fees, I like my miles card bc I can now book in advance and Canx for free later if the trip doesn’t work out.  I’ll like that a lot for future Europe travel.
> I like also Marriott card bc I get a free night certificate which more than nets the annual fee. They run specials like 10x Marriott 5x groceries etc. Plus extended warranty, as on most cards.We usually use the points for cheapo deals traveling. Dh just stayed in a courtyard 5 night for work for 36k points total!


I used to do that but some of the credit card companies caught up to our trick... I used to do that with Southwest, but they don't allow it anymore :-(


----------



## elaine (Jan 31, 2021)

If you space it out 1x/2years varying card issuers, seems they’re fine. Chase issues United cards, Citibank or Barclays does AA. Some years we don’t bother. Like now. Never paid cash for a ticket to Hawaii or Europe.


----------



## SabresFan (Jan 31, 2021)

I voted Southwest mainly because I am trying to get the Companion Pass again for next year.  But really the number one consideration for me has always been the sign-up bonus.  Southwest is currently offering 80,000 points signup bonus (unless it just ended), which is insane.  Back in November my wife signed up for the Capital One Venture card - 100,000 miles bonus (which is equivalent to $1000).  I used to be thrilled with picking up $200 on a new card.  Heck, I was thrilled when I got my Capital One Venture a couple years ago for a 60,000 point bonus.  
Winter months are generally the best times for the signup bonuses from what I have seen.  But generally, my wife and I are now signing up for one new card per year and rotating through the various perks.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 1, 2021)

Given limits on our travel. we've moved from travel cards to cash-back cards.
-- Chase Freedom Unlimited for dining + drugs + groceries (3%).
-- Citibank's Double Cash-Back for everything else.

We don't churn cards much. I have an Am-Ex that's been open ~15 years.
But we recently closed the Chase Sapphire Reserve & Am-Ex Delta.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 1, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Given limits on our travel. we've moved from travel cards to cash-back cards.


We've done the same, moving purchases toward our Costco VISA and away from our AA Citibank MC.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 1, 2021)

Chase Sapphire Reserve


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 1, 2021)

Amex launches limited-time offers for Delta SkyMiles, Hilton Honors and Marriott Bonvoy card members.










						Amex launches limited-time offers for Delta SkyMiles, Hilton Honors and Marriott Bonvoy card members
					

Eligible U.S. consumer and business American Express card members can now use statement credit offers on dining and wireless phone services and maximize points.




					www.cnbc.com
				





Richard


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 1, 2021)

Just added the Amex $20/month dining credit to my Aspire Card.  Helps defer some of the AF.  Thanks for posting that article.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 1, 2021)

Chase Sapphire Reserve.  Most flexible of the bunch.


----------



## isisdave (Feb 2, 2021)

Chase Sapphire Preferred for travel. Last October there was a promotion on Chase Freedom Flex offering 5% on groceries for a year. Since that's about all we're spending money on, and because points are transferable to the Preferred, we got that one. I hate cards that you have to pay attention to quarterly, however.

For default use, we have Fidelity Rewards: 2% on everything. The Citi double cash back is a good alternative.
Then there's the Amazon card for Amazon (5%), the Marriott card solely for the maintenance fee (5x points).
We have a PenFed card that gives 5% on gas and 3% on groceries , now (until October) used solely for gas (like once monthly ....).


----------



## artringwald (Feb 2, 2021)

isisdave said:


> For default use, we have Fidelity Rewards: 2%


I like Fidelity Visa because you can have it automatically deposit the cash into your checking account.



isisdave said:


> Then there's the Amazon card for Amazon (5%)


For us it's a no brainer because we order so much stuff from Amazon, even before the pandemic. I'd even pay a little more to buy it through Amazon just to have purchases searchable in my order history.


----------



## KProuty (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm certainly not professional like a lot of you. I tend to get a card and stick. 

I was going to sign up for the Marriott Bonvoy from Chase with their 3 free nights offer that supposedly expired January 31... BUT......


I tried to sign up January 30th and it said it was no longer offered
I called Chase and asked what the problem was
Person on the phone said I was only offered 75,000 bonus points and no free nights 
I'm looking at the mailing piece that they sent me that contradicts this

SOOOO... I went and took myself off of all Chase marketing lists and I am going back to Amex or Bank of America.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 2, 2021)

Love using my Hilton Aspires for HGVC MF and Hilton hotel payments.  Between wife and I we have four Aspire cards.  We get four free nights annually and $200($50x4) back by using the $250 credit for paying our annual HGVC MF and $250 airline reimbursements.  

Now AMEX has added the $20 a month for 11 months dining credit.  Between activating the Aspire($20), Marriott Brilliant($20) and Amex SPG($10) we will get $1100 in dining credits this year.  For those with multiple AMEX cards that have dining credit, you can add the dining credit to each card you have that is not the same type.  Example is I have two Aspires but can only add it to one of the cards.  But able to add the free dining credit to the AMEX Marriott Brilliant and AMEX SPG card.


----------



## Fitzriley (Feb 2, 2021)

I use Amex Hilton Honors and have not paid for a hotel room in 2 years. My daughter has traveled from NY to Santa Barbara and back this year for college and I was able to get her hotel rooms on her drives both ways. We made it to Key West by car in October and also used hotel points. And I am going to Naples, FL next week for 4 nights in Hiltons hotels, all at no cost. 

I also got $75 back for shopping local this past year, which almost paid for the $95 annual fee. 

I use my Chase Amazon card at Amazon and get 5% back, which just lets me shop more!!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 2, 2021)

KProuty said:


> ... I am going back to Amex or Bank of America...



Sorry, but BoA, at least locally, is the most consumer un-friendly bank I know of...
They demand an ID to deposit small cash amounts due to a history in money laundering, 
it has removed tellers from drive thrus (ATM's only), and our nearest branch is actually
closed on Wednesdays (their golf day?), not to mention fees for everything.
<soapbox/off>


.


----------



## mbh (Feb 2, 2021)

We use the Hilton card and I can't remember when we last paid for a room. Also, we like our Delta and United cards for the early boarding perk and no checked bag fees.


----------



## Monykalyn (Feb 2, 2021)

Fitzriley said:


> use my Chase Amazon card at Amazon and get 5% back, which just lets me shop more!!


Yeah it’s a problem lol! Although there’s been a few years where I’ve done nearly all Christmas shopping through Amazon  using accumulated points. Husband has a business Amazon one as he orders a lot through there.

just got an offer for SW card with free Companion pass! Think pass is only good through next February though. Now with more routes to Hawaii and we are planning 2 weeks there summer 2022 wish it was longer end date.


----------



## KProuty (Feb 3, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Sorry, but BoA, at least locally, is the most consumer un-friendly bank I know of...
> They demand an ID to deposit small cash amounts due to a history in money laundering,
> it has removed tellers from drive thrus (ATM's only), and our nearest branch is actually
> closed on Wednesdays (their golf day?), not to mention fees for everything.
> ...


Oh my goodness, I use a local bank! I'm talking about credit cards. 

Chase has been trying to get me to sign up for a million things. When I finally try to sign up for one, no dice. I took my name off all their marketing lists.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 4, 2021)

SLightly off topic, but the Chase freedom line is offering 5% on gas stations for February promo.    Need to sign up, check https://www.chase.com/mybonus


----------



## isisdave (Feb 4, 2021)

mdurette said:


> SLightly off topic, but the Chase freedom line is offering 5% on gas stations for February promo.    Need to sign up, check https://www.chase.com/mybonus



How did you hear about that one? I have a new Freedom Flex and didn't get a notice, unless maybe it's in my spam folder. But it accepted my activation.

Do they happen monthly?

I'll probably buy $30 worth of gas in February ... so $1.50 back. Whoopee!


----------



## DesireMore (Feb 20, 2021)

Gave up on credit cards years ago. I keep a small one open just to maintain a credit score and only charge gas to it here and there. I end up spending less just using a separate debit card for travel than I ever did charging everything to a rewards credit card. This card isn't linked to my main bank account in case it gets lost or compromised. Even that being said, plenty of good discounts with AAA and through TripBeat on timeshare rentals.


----------



## Synergy (Feb 21, 2021)

We keep a card for all our major spend categories - Chase Sapphire Reserve for 3x (~4.5%) on dining, hotels, and entertainment; Amex Plat for 5x (~7.5%) on flights and 10x (~15%) on gas and groceries until May; Venture for 2x (~2%) on everything else...  Not sure what we'll get after the Amex Plat promo ends... Maybe the Amex Gold with 4x (~6%) on restaurants and supermarkets, plus the Wyndham Business with 8x (~8%) on gas?  I wonder if RCI codes as Wyndham purchases on that card??

We each normally take on one or two signup bonuses each year, and we mostly divert our Venture spend there.  We normally alternate applying for the Southwest cards, but they extended our companion pass so we have an extra slot available this year.

Sure will be nice to actually get to use all these points!!


----------



## Msturg29 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi All,

Wanted to share my experiences as I currenty have 23 credit cards and always looking for the best travel/cashback cards. 
Really I have found that the best cards are those with the best sign-up bonus.  1. Chase, 2.Amex, 3.US Bank.

The best keeper cards for travel have been Chase Sapphire Reserve (Insurance, 1.5x multiplier, great portal, Priority Pass), Amex Platinum (Signup bonus, Centurion Lounge/Priority Pass, 10x Groceries/Gas, PayPal Credit) and US Bank Altitude (Signup bonus, annual credit, real time redemption, lower annual fee). 

As for hotel/airline, because I live in MN Delta has been great with the Amex Delta Platinum (signup bonus, free bag, companion certificate).  
I am thinking the Hilton Ascend will be the next large annual fee card.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2021)

AMEX Gold for Food and Groceries 4x per dollar.  IHG Premier for hotels - 10x per dollar.  I also get 10x points on my HICV MF's and a free night each year.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 15, 2021)

I stick with my SWA Card because it helps me earn a Companion Pass every year!  I also use my Marriott Boundless Card for Marriott Stuff, and my Costco Visa for the 4% on gas & 2% at Costco.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> I stick with my SWA Card because it helps me earn a Companion Pass every year!  I also use my Marriott Boundless Card for Marriott Stuff, and my Costco Visa for the 4% on gas & 2% at Costco.


LOL, I used to love my SWA card.  Once I moved and SWA no longer served an airport near me, they canceled my card for non-use.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2021)

Msturg29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share my experiences as I currenty have 23 credit cards and always looking for the best travel/cashback cards.
> Really I have found that the best cards are those with the best sign-up bonus.  1. Chase, 2.Amex, 3.US Bank.
> ...


The Platinum Amex card only offers 10x points for groceries/gas for new members and only for 6 months.  After that it returns to 1x for groceries.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2021)

KProuty said:


> I'm certainly not professional like a lot of you. I tend to get a card and stick.
> 
> I was going to sign up for the Marriott Bonvoy from Chase with their 3 free nights offer that supposedly expired January 31... BUT......
> 
> ...


With our BOA relationship, we get back 3.5 cents per $1 spent on dining and travel and 2.6 cents per $1 spent on all other spendings.  The sign-up bonus was $500 reward with $95 per year card membership feel.  I just signed up 4 months ago and yesterday I cashed out $2,300 from the rewards.  My husband asked me several times and almost fell off the chair when I told him that we got back $2,300.  We have put some significant spending on the card because of our move which involves paying for pool and new firepit work, movers, new furniture etc.


----------



## KProuty (Apr 16, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> With our BOA relationship, we get back 3.5 cents per $1 spent on dining and travel and 2.6 cents per $1 spent on all other spendings.  The sign-up bonus was $500 reward with $95 per year card membership feel.  I just signed up 4 months ago and yesterday I cashed out $2,300 from the rewards.  My husband asked me several times and almost fell of the chair when I told him that we got back $2,300.  We have put some significant spending on the card because of our move which involves paying for pool and new firepit work, movers, new furniture etc.


Which BOA card was this?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 16, 2021)

KProuty said:


> Which BOA card was this?


BOA Premium Rewards card.  We get a bump because of our relationship with them.


----------



## Synergy (Apr 16, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> The Platinum Amex card only offers 10x points for groceries/gas for new members and only for 6 months.  After that it returns to 1x for groceries.



We've been trying to decide what cards to get to replace it - it's looking like Amex Gold and Wyndham Business will get us 4x MR in supermarkets/restaurants and 8x WR on gas/utilities.  Since Southwest extended our companion pass, we have an extra couple free slots for apps.

Edit: also, 2.6c cash back on non-bonused spend is really attractive.  I use the Venture, which is 2x points on random spend, but it's not exactly easy to find great value with their transfer partners.  I call it 2.5% rebate and I think I'm averaging more like 3% by doing a lot of research, but 2.6% cash back with no hassles sounds really nice.


----------



## ccwu (Apr 16, 2021)

We love our HH Amex aspire card. $450 annual fee. We got a free Hilton night for each card annually and $200 from Hilton purchase, 250 from Hilton resort spending $20 a month from dining, $200 from airline expenses, free priority lounge select unlimited access. And many more. We love it so much so my husband got one too so we have double benefits. We used two free night at Key West Waldorf Astoria (with last years free nights and 2 nights in Maldive Waldorf Astoria over the water bungalow (worth $3,000 a night). Each dollar gets 16 x of HHonor points. 

Otherwise we use Costco card (we got $800 back from Costco), airline cards for airline. (We have AA, JetBlue, Delta, United...) figure one round trip free luggage check in would get out annual fee back. We are flying to Maldive with American Airline mileage first class round trip to Maldive (75,000 miles each one way total 300,000 miles the ticket otherwise would be $3500 each person one way, a 18 hours flight). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

